# New show announced



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

Just had email from Event Management, the people who put on the Newark Springfair and Autumnfair shows that they will be having a Summer Fair next year 2nd and 3rd July in Shrewsbury. www.uksummerfair.co.uk


----------

